

C++ Has Become More Pythonic - korethr
http://preshing.com/20141202/cpp-has-become-more-pythonic/

======
relaunched
I haven't been involved in the C++ world in a long time. However, I'm a huge
fan of Python. So as long at C++ still has the ability to be granular, and
step back, using things like 'auto', I see the steps as good. Honestly and
admittedly, I haven't had a chance to review the C++!4 release in detail and I
probably won't, since I just use Python. If there are no serious performance
tradeoffs, and I was forced to use C++ for work, I'd be excited about any
changes that make C++ more pythonic.

